# Swine Flu at Ohio State Fair



## Year of the Rooster (Aug 7, 2012)

Some pigs at the Ohio State Fair tested positive for the Swine Flu virus. I'm glad I didn't pass through while I was there :/ 

http://www.dispatch.com/content/stories/local/2012/08/02/pigssick.html


----------



## lilhill (Aug 8, 2012)

I heard yesterday that the Indiana State Fair also had it.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Aug 8, 2012)

Yeah from what I heard from out vet, the Indiana State Fair says the strain is the same as the one from our county that got a lot of people sick (my 3 year old daughter included-that was a scary night in the ER.  Her fever came on so quickly-105.36 and would NOT come down and she was one of many little ones that came).  The people who owned the pigs live in the same town as we do and several businesses.  They KNEW that their pigs were sick before bringing them and after questioning finally admitted it.  Fortunately, the strain cannot be passed from human to human, just pig to human or pig to pig/chicken according to the medical officials.


Here is the article I was looking for 

http://articles.wsbt.com/2012-07-24/swine-flu_32833599


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Aug 8, 2012)

The thing we all keep questioning is the report that it was only a handful of cases!  They took a few samples from a couple of those ill and not the rest to see what it was, then reported that there were only, I think they said, four cases?  Sounds like CYA to me.  And now, they said it would be too late to test for it since they have all recovered


----------



## Teeah3612 (Aug 8, 2012)

They had swine flu at the Gallia County Fair in Ohio also. There have been about 35 cases of children contracting it that were at the fair. It was on the local news yesterday morning.


----------



## ksalvagno (Aug 8, 2012)

People who intentionally bring sick animals to fairs are just going to make it bad for the rest of us. If your animals are sick, leave them home. If it means losing the stall fees, etc - so be it. Some people are more worried about "losing" that stall fee or winning that ribbon, then the health of everyone including their animals. It isn't good for sick animals to be brought to the fair either.


----------



## dipence71 (Aug 8, 2012)

ksalvagno said:
			
		

> People who intentionally bring sick animals to fairs are just going to make it bad for the rest of us. If your animals are sick, leave them home. If it means losing the stall fees, etc - so be it. Some people are more worried about "losing" that stall fee or winning that ribbon, then the health of everyone including their animals. It isn't good for sick animals to be brought to the fair either.


 
Yes Please leave your sick animals home we don't want our kids or our animals to get it whatever it is. I think it is just wrong!!!


----------



## Year of the Rooster (Aug 8, 2012)

Pearce, I hope your daughter is ok now. A 105 temp., that's terrifying! And it didn't even come to my mind that the virus could be spread to chickens. Now I'm really glad I didn't stop by the pig barn.

Ksalvagno, unfortunately that's the truth. For some people it's just a business. It's one thing if the animal comes to the fair healthy and then gets sick while there, but absolutely agree with you that you should never bring a sick animal to a fair.


----------



## Teeah3612 (Aug 8, 2012)

Here is the link to the story...

http://www.wsaz.com/news/headlines/County-Fairs-Battle-Flu-165196826.html


----------



## ksalvagno (Aug 8, 2012)

The problem is the public is hyper sensative about the animal diseases that can be passed to humans. So even from a business standpoint, you are better off to leave the sick ones at home. They aren't even thinking about the fact that it could hurt their business or put them out of business.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Aug 8, 2012)

Year of the Rooster said:
			
		

> Pearce, I hope your daughter is ok now. A 105 temp., that's terrifying! And it didn't even come to my mind that the virus could be spread to chickens. Now I'm really glad I didn't stop by the pig barn.
> 
> Ksalvagno, unfortunately that's the truth. For some people it's just a business. It's one thing if the animal comes to the fair healthy and then gets sick while there, but absolutely agree with you that you should never bring a sick animal to a fair.


Thank you, she is fine now.  It was frightening though.  She was happy and playing outside with us and then came over and crawled into my lap and I could just feel the heat rolling off her.  Tylenol, Ibuprofen, and cool wash clothes didn't touch it.  I didn't not even know about the connection to us going through the pig barns until the er doctor's asked it we had been there in the past few days.

The town is pretty mad at these folks who seem very aloof at the problems they have caused.  And absolutely they should never have been brought to the fair.  It makes no sense.  I am not a litigious person but I think they might have a few come after them for bills (vet and hospital).


----------



## ksalvagno (Aug 8, 2012)

That is the only way to get through  to those kind of people. Hurt them in the pocketbook. You may want to consider it.


----------

